# ideas for a african cichlid tank?



## ealerp

Im looking to set up my first african cichlid tank and would like some ideas. all I have so far is a 70 gallon tank. Id like some ideas mainly on substrate/decor and filtration. I really like the texas holey rock look but it seems a little pricey any ideas would be great. thanks


----------



## LTruex

*welcome w-smiles ealerp, and African Cichilds are a well documented fish that like alkalinity conditions...so coral, gravel, and or clam shells are ideal items for decoration since they push ph higher than most. Your after a ph between pushing the ph of 8ish since that finds comfort with most of the lake fishes, and your temp should fall between 74~82 degrees...from what I have read you must use a special salt to promote color display...you must research your needs. Generally they should be easy to have in United States for here the water in most areas is hard, and higher ph...but there are soft spots so you must determine your existing water conditions of your area to determine how much you must struggle to keep the right conditions. 
Good luck with your fish choice. Larry


----------



## jrman83

What is your tap ph? This can drive the type of substrate you use.


----------



## rift lake

what type of AC are you thinking of I know most Lake Malawi cichlids get rather large. I have a few tanks with Lake Tanganyika cichlids and most only get to around 4ins in length 
I use both sand and crushed coral (sand for the color and some species breed in sand and crushed coral for the PH) for most of the decorations I use rock work and silk plants.Hope you enjoy the ciclids as I have found African Cichlids are quite entertaining to watch and sone have great colors


----------



## ealerp

my tap water ph is 6.8


----------



## ealerp

I was thinking lake malawi cichlids. I really like them and there the most readily available at my lfs


----------



## rift lake

use crushed coral in your substrate it will come up in a day or two


----------



## Alion25

My African Cichlids tend to want to hide and have territories. I would recommend getting several things in which your ACs can hide and call their own.


----------



## cheffner

My suggestions for decoration would be crushed coral for the bottom
As for bigger decorations, african cichlids love caves. What i have found that worked great was lace rock and other rocks and just stack them up. Some have pre drilled holes in them which is great because it allows for a tunnel for them to swim through. They also have some freshwater coral as well. Best of luck!


----------



## rift lake

watch out they will move sand and built trenches under lots of dacor


----------



## Jim Albright

I have over 25 different types of cichlids in my 125g and honestly these guys/gals dont hide from nobody...When I get close to the tank they all gather around...not shy at all...I do have many caves and holes that they can escape too if needed as well...Just put in a refugium underneath and added the marineland c-530 filter which I love! Good Luck...


----------

